# Post your $1000-2000 HardTail



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

The other thread has some bickering going on, and another poster suggested that more specifically-categorized threads would be helpful. I think he was right.

I've posted this bike before, but what the heck.


mtb new brakes 001 by Andrew183, on Flickr

It started life as the '07 Hardrock Comp Disc, which retailed for $660, IIRC.

New parts:
Fork: '06 Manitou R7 Platinum, 80mm
Headset: Origin-8 something-or-other (not on yet in this pic)
Stem: FSA Gap DH, 90mm, sort of won it
Handlebars: Specialized XC flat bars, cut, thank you, with Profile bar ends
Grips: ODI Ruffian
Brakes: Avid Elixir 5, front and rear, 160mm rotors
Front derailleur: Shimano SLX
Rear derailleur: Shimano Deore Shadow, but in this pic it looks like it's still the Alivio, which worked okay until I fell on it.
Shift levers: Shimano Deore LX
Cassette: Shimano 9-speed 11-34, SLX I think
Chain: SRAM 9-speed
Crankset: Shimano SLX, 22-32-44, OEM rings and Shimano BB
Pedals: Time ATAC Alium
Front wheel: Some Alex rim on a really weird (but nice) Shimano hub.
Front tire: Panaracer Dart 2.2 SC, given me by a teammate
Rear tire: WTB Velociraptor Rear, given me by the same teammate, after I killed the tire that's on it in this pic.
Saddle: Bontrager/Selle San Marco 3D, bought it in 2000, thing's awesome
Other: SKS fenders, cheap bottle cages, a bunch of inner tube wrapped around the right chainstay, and some around the top tube since this pic. was taken.

I'm posting it in the 1k-2k thread because I've bolted way too much money to it. But, I'm very happy with the performance now - everything just works. (And for noobs reading this - unless you buy your bike first, then get access to team deals, this is an extremely inefficient way to have a nice bike. Save your pennies, and get it right the first time, or try and source a complete nice bike used.)


----------



## Blksocks (Dec 22, 2009)

Great idea. Any day now... Riders will post their bike.

What's the weight of it, btw?


----------



## Grip (May 22, 2009)

after i changed a few things.... $1,120


----------



## C.M.S (Aug 28, 2009)

This thread should be build your bike for much less than buying from a lbs ......LOL .


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Blksocks said:


> What's the weight of it, btw?


Including the dirt from Tuesday, fenders and seat wedge with two tubes in it, about 33 lb. From my bathroom scale.

The frame and wheels are quite heavy. I don't care enough to get individual weights of things at the moment. The stock bars were shockingly heavy, so I assume the seatpost, which is stock, is also up there.

In short race trim, dunno. Ask me when the trails are dry. I have some lighter tires that will go on, the fenders will go into storage, and I might care enough to knock the dirt off and remove the seat wedge. I haven't tried to cut weight, although I think I have, some - the stock bars, fork and crank were all shockingly heavy. I've been chipping away at it at about one major purchase/year lately, so it's probably wheels next, then frame, and then maybe I'll get obsessive about the grams. Or I might get a complete, purpose built racer first.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

Current parts (a few things have changed since then)

Frame: Access XCL 9r (23")
Fork: Marzocchi 44 TST2 QR15
Wheels: Stans Flow w/DT-Swiss 240s hubs
Tires: Specialized Control 2.2" x 29" 2_Bliss - Purgatory (front) and Captain (rear)
Crankset: Shimano XT 36/22 w/Race Face lightweight bashguard
Cassette: SRAM 990 (11-34)
Rear Derailleur: SRAM X.9
Front Derailleur: Shimano
Shifters: SRAM X.5
Brakes: Avid BB7 (185mm front, 160mm rear)
Brake Levers: Avid Speed Dial
Handlebar: Race Face Atlas
Stem: Specialized 90mm
Grips: ODI Rogue Lock-On
Seatpost: Thomson 410mm
Seatpost Collar: Hope
Saddle: WTB Pure V
Pedals: Shimano SPD 540


----------



## waterdude (Jun 28, 2010)

jeffj said:


> Current parts (a few things have changed since then)
> 
> Frame: Access XCL 9r (23")
> Fork: Marzocchi 44 TST2 QR15
> ...


I bought the full bike from Performance and really dig it, but my question is this: are you like 7 feet tall or something? Jeeze o' Pete!


----------



## fourring (Feb 17, 2009)

*CL Build*

100$ Craiglist Frame 2005 Fuji Mt Fuji Pro
~800$ 2010 PP X-9 Build Kit Plus Tora 302
100$ Misc Tools and Parts
=
1000$ Home Built


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)




----------



## random7100 (Oct 9, 2010)

Heres mine ive built up from parts. spec below. i like to think its a decent entry / mid level hardtail setup. im just getting into MTBing and have bought all the parts used, inc frame. So far its cost me about £360, or $577. Just got rear derraileur, casette and chain to buy now, then done. 

2009 GT Avalanche 1.0 frame
Mavic 321 Disc rims, Hope Pro2 front hub, DMR Revolver rear hub
Maxxis Holy Roller tyres
Truvativ FireX crank with new GXP BB and SRAM bashring
Rockshox Judy forks
DMR V8 pedals
Hope Mono front brake
Hayes 9 Carbon rear brake
Truvativ Hussefelt bars
SRAM X9 gripshifter
Titec Duke ProLite seatpost, WTB Speed V seat, Hope clamp
Kore stem

Hope you like, im pretty happy so far.


----------



## jeffj (Jan 13, 2004)

waterdude said:


> I bought the full bike from Performance and really dig it, but my question is this: are you like 7 feet tall or something? Jeeze o' Pete!


6' 5"


----------



## falcodawgs (Jan 16, 2011)

This was my hardtail setup that I just sold to fund my Mojo 

Started off as a stock 2008 Trek 6000 and upgraded the following parts:

Fox Float 32 R
SRAM X9 shifters and derailleurs
Easton XC Monkeylite
Bontrager Race Lite Tubeless wheels (w/ DT Swiss hubs)
Juicy 5's w/ Twenty6 Levers
Thomson Elite layback seatpost
Thomson Elite Stem
Bontrager Race Lite saddle
LUST Crossmark 2.1 rear
Tubeless Weirwolf 2.3 front (both ducktape ghetto tubeless)

Spent around $1200 after original investment and upgrades.I like to think that it was a pretty nice build up for what I paid.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> ]


What kind of tires are those, and cable housings? And whered you get them? Thats basically my dream setup (minus the color of the frame)


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

joshman108 said:


> What kind of tires are those, and cable housings? And whered you get them? Thats basically my dream setup (minus the color of the frame)


Front tire is a Kenda Nevegal 2.35 and the rear is a Kenda Small Block 8 2.35. The cables I am running are Jagwire. I got the hyper kit which includes 2 cables and more than enough housing. Also comes in many different colors too. I got them from my local shop but you can find them online, pricepoint, amazon, ebay, etc.


----------



## BBXTC (Jan 26, 2011)

Paid $850

Another $700-$800 in new & used upgrades..

sasquatch rides a dope bike!


----------



## nickav21 (Dec 25, 2009)

$500 for the bike new, then replaced everything except the seatpost and frame as parts broke, wore out, or couldn't keep up with my riding. Here's the latest: 1x9 conversion and a ceramic BB. Sure makes a big difference having quality parts instead of the junk that came on it :thumbsup:


----------



## da1top_dog (May 8, 2009)

*under construction*

waiting on the mailman.hope to ride by the weekend. $1500 to ride ol sckool ti


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

BBXTC said:


> sasquatch rides a dope bike!


Thanks, props on your's too. I like the racy look. Reminds me of a nice rally car or rice burner :thumbsup:


----------



## Sid Nitzerglobin (Sep 17, 2010)

*My '09 Rockhopper Comp Disc 21"*

Posted in the entry level thread as well, as it began life as such. Paid ~$750 for it new at my LBS, IIRC. After a good bit of upgrading last year I think I've got around $1.6-1.7K in it:

'09 Specialized Rockhopper Comp Disc


















Upgrades are as follows:
Ergon GE1 Grips
Specialized Rival 143 MTB Saddle
Shimano PD-M520 SPD Pedals
Shimano SLX M660 22/32/44T 175mm Crankset
Shimano SLX CS-HG80 11-34T 9 Speed Cassette
Shimano XTR 7701 Chain
SRAM X9 FD/RD/Trigger Shifters
Avid BB7 Brakes w/ 160mm G2 Clean Sweep Rotor
Rock Shox Reba Race Dual Air U-Turn
Cane Creek S-3 Headset
Continental Trail King 2.2" Folding Tires

Sits at around 28.5 lbs as it is

Was planning to get a new wheelset for this bike but then wound up buying my FS so at this point the new wheels will probably hit that bike and I'll hand down the stock DT X420SLs from that bike to the RH.

Probably going to throw some Speed Dial 7 brake levers and bigger rotors on it next time I find a good deal and have the money to spare.

Might do a bit of bling/WW stuff to it as well (seat post, stem, handlebars, anondized hardware bits) if I find myself w/ an excess of cash, but it works pretty well as is aside from the wheels.


----------



## bad mechanic (Jun 21, 2006)

AndrwSwitch said:


> The other thread...


Why the fenders? Getting dirty is half the fun.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

bad mechanic said:


> Why the fenders? Getting dirty is half the fun.


Cause they look baller


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

I'm in the Pacific Northwest. The front fender is because mud in my eye sucks, and the back fender is because mud in my ass crack sucks. I still get plenty dirty.


----------



## joshman108 (Jul 6, 2009)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Front tire is a Kenda Nevegal 2.35 and the rear is a Kenda Small Block 8 2.35. The cables I am running are Jagwire. I got the hyper kit which includes 2 cables and more than enough housing. Also comes in many different colors too. I got them from my local shop but you can find them online, pricepoint, amazon, ebay, etc.


Woops, I meant wheels, not tires. What kind of wheels (rims) are they? cuz i really dig the color.


----------



## justcramit (Mar 30, 2006)

Love the Brown and Green.


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Bumping this thread in the spirit of another round of bickering on the "entry level mountain bike" thread.


----------



## gemini9 (Mar 23, 2011)

ooooooooo I want one!


----------



## GrayBeard Pirate (Dec 26, 2009)

I need some clarification on how to determine if a bike falls in this range.

Originally I purchased a stock 2010 Rockhopper Expert 29er for $975. With tax it came out just shy of $1,100. Does that fit in this category?

Do I need to add subsequent upgrades to the bike? I just recently added new tires and pedals for roughly another $125. Do I add that into the current value of the bike? Should I net the total cost of the new items down by the value of the parts they are replacing? How do I go about determining the value of the used tires and pedals? Is there some sort of Kelly blue book for bike parts?

Do I need to incorporate depreciation from my original bike purchase? If so, what is the usefull life and what method of depreciation should I use?

Also, my original frame was slightly askew, so I got it warrantied about 9 months after purchase. My replacement frame is the 2011 Rockhopper Limited 29er. Do I need to swap out the value of that frame for the original frame? How should I handle this if there is already some accumulated depreciation on the original frame? Should I claim a gain on my taxes?

Please help me with these questions, as I would hate to put pics of my bike in the wrong thread and get cyber bullied by some of the people around here.

Thanks!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Facetiousness aside, I'd say that the thread is open to a certain amount of fudging. After all, some bikes seem to always sell at MSRP, and some never do. It also hasn't had much attention from the "that's not an entry-level bike" police.

The poster who suggested some pricepoint threads thought it would be useful for people trying to figure out what they can get for a given budget. You don't magically unspend the money spent on a stock bike when you buy a new part, but adding the cost of every new cassette, chain and chain ring would be silly too. So try to exercise a little judgement. If you don't want to post here, start the sub-$1000 thread he also suggested.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

joshman108 said:


> Woops, I meant wheels, not tires. What kind of wheels (rims) are they? cuz i really dig the color.


Custom wheels, Redline sealed bearing disc hubs and Velocity Blunt rims


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

New pics :thumbsup:


----------



## TwoHeadsBrewing (Aug 28, 2009)

Nice chain tensioner!


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

TwoHeadsBrewing said:


> Nice chain tensioner!


Thanks! I got bored yesterday :lol: made another out of the other jockey wheel and brake arm today.


----------



## alexrex20 (Dec 20, 2005)

too much


----------



## beer_coffee_water (Mar 1, 2011)

I was exclusively reading/posting in the 29er forum and was getting bored reading the same stuff. I ventured out and found the beginner's corner with the entry level mtb thread. This isn't my first mtb but that was 10 years ago. I figured with all the arguing over classifications for said thread I would post my bike here for a couple of reasons. 

1. To bump this thread. 
2. My bike fits here and I plan further upgrades (Like minded people).

It was right in the start of the price range but I have added some stuff to it to suit it to my taste. Drive train and not stock bars/stem were added at LBS in initial cost. It has some needs still: non-stock pedals (tried clipless and decided it wasn't for me), tubeless set-up when these tires are done, steer tube cut and after reading a bit I may "step down" to BB7s.


2011 Trek/GF Cobia swapped to a Mamba frame.

SLX 2x10 Dyna-Sys drive train: Shifters, Cranks (2x9 vers.), FD/RD, Cassette, Chain.
2nd bar and stem: RF Atlas 785mm 1/2" rise, Thomson 50mm stem.

Stuff not on bike: M647 pedals, Bontrager 690mm high rise bar, FSA 90mm stem.


----------



## moronm (Mar 23, 2011)

2010 Kona Cinder Cone

Just picked it up a few weeks ago, paid about 850 for it, retails for 1100 up here in Canada

I haven't really even had it out in the dirt yet, that will change in the next week or so once I get my hitch and rack up and running


----------



## LoneReaction (May 28, 2010)

Wooo. Here's mine. Have sinced changed the handle bar. Fork, wheels, 2nd hand.


----------



## mimi1885 (Aug 12, 2006)

Merlin ti frame I picked up the frame from my friends and just throw on parts I have at home so it didn't really cost me any extra beside the frame.


















Klein Adroit









Ibis Mojo steel:thumbsup:


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just picked up a Merlin Ti! 

Can't wait to post some pics here!


----------



## Cutlass454 (Apr 6, 2009)

I just picked this up earlier this week. Now, if only the rain would stop so I can actually ride it.

2009 Stumpy Marathon 29er


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

Just barely in that range (with Ritchey stem, King hubs, Stans 355's, DT revolution spokes and RaRa tubeless tires). No more to do except put a lighter and more comfortable seat on it.


----------



## pfox90 (Aug 8, 2010)




----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Here is my new merlin


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

boomer,
is this the bike you bought from craigslist?


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Sure is! As we speak it is getting a disk break up front! I am super pumped about it! PLEASE ignore the flat pedals, it came with them. The only plans I REALLY have for it is a XTR rd and a Fox 100mm fork.


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

boomersooner523 said:


> Sure is!


wow, very nice find i must say
all of the CL bikes in my city don't have that much potential, but I will definitely keep searching in hopes for a fine bike like that.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah it took a good while to find it but it was well worth it. I consider myself a pro at finding them hahaha

I am in east TN also so the bikes here are all mountain bikes that are good quality


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

i have emailed a guy with a 2009 specialized rock hopper, wish me luck!


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Good deal! Hope it turns out well! Just make sure it doesnt need a "tune up" because that is slang for it needs $150 worth of work haha but make sure the shock works fine, no leaks, ask about service and how hard it has been ridden. Good luck!


----------



## bountainmiker (Apr 1, 2011)

thanks, i really hope it turns out for the best, although there's plenty of fish in the sea.


----------



## vaelin (Sep 3, 2009)

Just got back from it's maiden voyage on my local XC loop:

eBay carbon hardtail frame, 17" ~300
SID RLT Ti ~650
X.9 Shifters, RD ~190
RF Ride XC Crankset, Evolve Stem ~100
XT FD, Cassette ~150
Easton EA70 bar, EC70 post ~100
WTB Rocket V seat ~50
Hayes Stroker Ryde brakes ~130
Noname disc hubs laced to Mavic X3.1 (old skool X819s) rims ~100
Hutchinson Python UST tires ~60
Cane Creek headset ~50

Pieced togethere from eBay, Performance Bikes, Universal Cycles, Pricepoint, JensonUSA and Chain Reaction Cycles.. plus old stock that I've had sitting around.

About $1880 for a 23lb carbon hardtail. Not too bad.


----------



## longhaultrucker (Jan 24, 2007)

Frame: '11 Vassago Jabberwocky 
Fork: '11 Rockshox Recon Solo Air Silver
Wheelset/Tires: Borrowed from another bike/CST Cabalerro
Crankset/drivetrain: Borrowed from another bike/32x20 
Brakes: Avid bb5's SD 5 levers (borrowed from my Redline,bb7's swapped on soon)
Bars/stem/HS: Sette white suff,(I have on order a shorter Truvativ white stem,for better fit)/Can Creek S3
Seat/Post: Sette aluminum and ti railed










It's sitting at about a $1,400 investment currently,but by the time I build the new wheelset and get it it's own crankset,it'll be around the cutoff for this thread...


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Just a shameless plug but my hardtail is now for sale! Paid spam FTW

http://classifieds.mtbr.com/showproduct.php?product=63226&cat=4


----------



## Gsromich (Nov 22, 2009)

Heres my 2010 wahoo disc with a recon race fork, x7- drivetrain, and bb7s. the only parts stock are the cranks, bars, stem, seatpost and seat. I just put on the gold rims today. I figured it could use some bling  It started as a $650 bike but with upgrades it is worth well more.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

Got a new one for y'all!


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Take it off-road yet?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

Gsromich said:


> Heres my 2010 wahoo disc with a recon race fork, x7- drivetrain, and bb7s. the only parts stock are the cranks, bars, stem, seatpost and seat. I just put on the gold rims today. I figured it could use some bling  It started as a $650 bike but with upgrades it is worth well more.


Wow that is one pretty bike. Reminds me of a motocross bike for some reason.


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

Yeah.....


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Dude! I have that same rack.

Also, hot Bianchi.


----------



## ProjectDan35 (Jul 19, 2010)

longhaultrucker said:


> Frame: '11 Vassago Jabberwocky
> Fork: '11 Rockshox Recon Solo Air Silver
> Wheelset/Tires: Borrowed from another bike/CST Cabalerro
> Crankset/drivetrain: Borrowed from another bike/32x20
> ...


How do you like the Recon?


----------



## heartland (Oct 1, 2009)

I've probably put about 1,400 in this guy.










Bought the complete bike as an end of the year close out in 2009 (it cost a hair under a grand), and I've slowly been replacing things that wear out.

Current set up has X-7 shifty bits and RD (used), LX crank (closeout), Recon fork (oe takeoff), and Mavic 717 hoops (used). Motoraptor up front and Nanoraptor in the rear, both closeouts. Only things I paid full retail for are Ergon grips (love 'em!), Shimano pedals, and a Hussefelt riser bar.

I heart my bike.


----------



## boomersooner523 (Sep 28, 2010)

AndrwSwitch said:


> Take it off-road yet?


Of course!! It is a machine! It really is an incredable bike.


----------



## sandyeggo (Mar 6, 2011)

My new Fezzari Solitude (click for bigger image)



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Carrera66 (Jun 25, 2008)




----------



## Lenbo1982 (Mar 10, 2011)

Felt Q620

Frame:	Felt Q620 17.5" 26'er
Fork: RockShox Tora 302 Trail Solo Air
Wheels:	Mavic Crosstrail
Tire (F):	WTB WeirWolf 2.3 UST 2011
Tire ( R):	WTB WeirWolf 2.1 UST (Uh&#8230; older)
Crankset:	Shimano FC-M361-L (Stock)
Cassette:	SRAM PG-980
Chain:	SRAM PC-971
Rear Der:	Shimano SLX Shadow
Front Der:	Shimano SLX
Shifters:	Shimano SLX
Brakes:	Tektro Auriga Comp (Stock)
Rotors:	Alligator Wind Cutter Ti-Ni (180f/160r)
Handlebar:	Race Face Ride XC
Stem:	Bontrager RaceLight 100mm
Grips:	SRAM White Lock-On
Seatpost:	SDG I-Beam Aluminum
Saddle:	SDG I-Fly
Pedals:	Shimano SPD (Don't recall exact model)

At last weigh (5/22/11), 27.7 lbs

All told, just under $1900 including the original bike purchase.  Maybe a little high, but I'm extremely loyal to my LBS. I often get free labor, tons of help, etc. I was also able to upgrade my wife's Q520 with all of my old parts. 

Not the best pictures for details, but hey:

Second picture is from Saturday's ride, first picture is a bit older.



















Updated! 4/30/2011

Updated again! 5/22/11


----------



## bradystoff (Jun 1, 2011)

*hello to all*

i always try to state my opinion or just add my two cents but it never lets me and could never figure out why well now it says i have to say hello to all in the newbie corner so whats up yall im brady lol :madman::madman:


----------



## bradystoff (Jun 1, 2011)

as soon as i can figure out how to post pics on here i will post my winter project i got a cannondale f7 of craigslist and stripped it down and baragin shopped all winter until i got it were it is now and its deff my baby its an 2010 f7 fram with azonic double wall rizers and a shorty delux stem and lizard skins peaty grips with x9 triggers f and r and hayes stroker trail disks 7 in front and 6 in back with a azonic seatpost and hope clamp wtb team saddle truvativ firexx 3.3 team crankset with gxp bbs and 50 50 xxs x9s up front and in back with mavic crosstrails and a set of maxxis larsson street tires all jagwire cables o and a wtb momentum headset and pg 970 2 powerglide cassett and a marzocchi 22 rlo fork all for 1400 and it was worth every cent she rides and climbs like a dream and weighs in at just over 25 pounds not bad for a cheapy f7 frame will post pics very soon words do it no justice


----------



## Crosstown Stew (Aug 16, 2008)

^^^ I think I read somewhere you have to have 10 post before you can post a pic. Not sure though


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Here are mine:








1996 Gary Fisher Tassajara SS conversion









05' Gary Fisher Bitter living life as a jump bike


----------



## paleh0rse (Jun 20, 2011)

My first bike following a 13-year hiatus from the sport due to back injury. Roughly $1100 invested... so far... and I'M LOVING IT!! 

*19" 2010 Access XCL 9.7 29er*

*Current Weight:* 27.5 lbs (Stock was 29.5 lbs)

*Stock Specs:*
------------------------------
BOTTOM BRACKET: TruVativ Giga X Pipe XR
BRAKES: Avid Elixir 5 Hydraulic Disc w/ 185mm front, 160mm rear
CASSETTE: SRAM PG-950, 11/34T, 9-speed
CHAIN: KMC HG73 1/2" 11/128" 106L
CRANKSET: TruVativ FireX 3.3 aluminum, 22/32/44T
FORK: Rock Shox Tora SL 100mm travel
FRAME: 6061 Aluminum
FRONT DERAILLEUR: SRAM X.7, 34.9, top-pull
GRIPS/TAPE: Velo Oury
HANDLEBAR: MTB, butted aluminum, 710mm, 25mm rise
HEADSET: Cane Creek Semi-integrated
LEVERS: Avid Elixir 5 Hydraulic Disc
PEDALS: Wellgo WPD-801, chromoly axle
REAR DERAILLEUR: SRAM X.7, long cage
REAR SHOCK: NA
SADDLE: Velo
SEATPOST: 7075 Aluminum, 31.6, 350L
SHIFTERS: SRAM X.7 Trigger
STEM: Forged Alloy 4-bolt, 7° rise, EXT:19"=110mm, 31.8
TIRES: Schwalbe Albert HS 29 x 2.1"
WHEELSET: Rims: Mavic TN 719 Disc, 29", 32H; Hubs: CNC alloy, disc, sealed, 32H

*My Mods:*
------------------------------
GRIPS: Velo Oury Lock-on Grips (Red)
PEDALS: Wellgo MG-1 (Red) platforms
SEATPOST: eXotic 350mm x 31.8 carbon post
STEM: FSA CSI OS99 Carbon 90mm +/- 6deg
SADDLE: WTB Rocket V Pro
CHAIN GUIDE: N-Gear Jump-Stop
OTHER: LizardSkinz Chainstay protector (red); Converted to 1x9 (removed 22T/44T chainrings, removed front shifter/derailer, and installed BBG 32T bashguard)

I'll post a picture or two later tonight...


----------



## vierzwanzig (Feb 9, 2011)

Crappy cell phone pic + bike not 100% done.

$1750 carbon hardtail 29r. F29RLC/XT group/stans arch/X9 hub.


----------



## captainjoon (Aug 11, 2009)

*C'dale*

1997 F900 Dingle Speed


----------



## james68823 (Mar 25, 2011)

Lenbo1982 said:


> Felt Q620
> 
> Frame:	Felt Q620 17.5" 26'er
> Fork: RockShox Tora 302 Trail Solo Air
> ...


How do you like the tora fork on there? Is it a noticeable upgrade over the dart? Just wondering because I've been planning on doing it myself.


----------



## bradystoff (Jun 1, 2011)

*night and day difference*



james68823 said:


> How do you like the tora fork on there? Is it a noticeable upgrade over the dart? Just wondering because I've been planning on doing it myself.


i have had two darts a 2 and a 3 and peplaced them both with tora 302 uturn its a freekin night and day diference its not even comparable if u have the money to do and think about it later lol its my moto but this is one time u will find urself extremely happy not that the dart 3 is crap but the tora 302 uturn is a world apart another jem of a fork i have found for light singletrack and just general all around trail riding that has saprised the heck out of me because it was only 139 bucks at blu sky is the marzocchi 22rlo it has all the goodies u need in a fork obvioulsy tuned down a bit but great great fork for the monet and not one problem with it yet and i realy beat this thing some times


----------



## bradystoff (Jun 1, 2011)

bradystoff said:


> i have had two darts a 2 and a 3 and peplaced them both with tora 302 uturn its a freekin night and day diference its not even comparable if u have the money to do and think about it later lol its my moto but this is one time u will find urself extremely happy not that the dart 3 is crap but the tora 302 uturn is a world apart another jem of a fork i have found for light singletrack and just general all around trail riding that has saprised the heck out of me because it was only 139 bucks at blu sky is the marzocchi 22rlo it has all the goodies u need in a fork obvioulsy tuned down a bit but great great fork for the monet and not one problem with it yet and i realy beat this thing some times


woops u have the solo air didnt catch that until it was to late but in my opinion the tora line is an extemely good fork for the price if u shop around u can get any of the toras for under 200 at blue sky i sound like a darn salsperson but they always have good deals im a deal shopper all the way i cant afford the big 800 f so i ride what i can afford and i make out just as good as all my freinds with the top dollar forks even with my 22rlo i love that thingand its not to heavy its under five pounds i think to be exact its 4.6 wich isnt bad for 139$


----------



## miatagal96 (Jul 5, 2005)

Surly 1x1 frame (used)
Fox F100 (the most expensive thing on the bike)
Mavic Cross Links ($50 used, wore out and replaced with Cross Trails)
Jagwire ripcord cables (had enough housing to do 2 bikes!)
Titec Pluto carbon handle bars
Race Face Deus stem
Inexpensive Avid rim brakes and levers
Selle Italia SLK Saddle
BB, crank, seatpost, headset, grips, tires from other bikes
Weighed in around 23.5 lbs
Probably between $1k and $2k with the new wheels


----------



## MikeAK (Jul 15, 2011)

Great rides in here! Congrats everyone!


----------



## keoniboy70 (Aug 18, 2010)

Posted in another thread but here goes...


----------



## ryjack70ss (Jun 19, 2011)

*Fiancee's Bike*

Hey everyone. As I fill with jealousy of all your fine tuned and customized bikes, I decided to post a pick of the lady friend's bike.

2011 Trek 6000. Stock.

Awesome upgrade as her prior was a Trek 3700.


----------



## dworley505 (Apr 25, 2011)

longhaultrucker said:


> It's sitting at about a $1,400 investment currently,but by the time I build the new wheelset and get it it's own crankset,it'll be around the cutoff for this thread...


Hey, I recognize that trail! It's at the breaks interstate park in VA. Sweet bike, I dig the name of it! Sorry to hijack the thread, just got a little excited because i recognized that trail


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

*2008 Gary Fisher Ferrous 29er*

*Stock parts:*
SRAM X9, RD, FD, shifters
Avid Juicy Seven brakes
Rock Shox Reba Race 29
Bonty wheels, BB, crankset, cassette

*Not stock:*
Hope Titanium seat collar, skewers
Moots Titanium Seat Post
Chris King Nothreadset
Titec Pluto Carbon bars
Thomson Elite X4 Stem
Rear: Maxxis Ignitor
Front: Panaracer Rampage
ESI Chunky Red

Retailed for $1,789 + @ $500 in upgrades, bought on Craigslist for $950.


----------



## FNFAL (Feb 5, 2009)

It didn't cost $1000, or even $2000. A true spare-parts bike that beats the expensive toys. Love racing this thing.


----------



## BushwackerinPA (Aug 10, 2006)

09 Redline Monocog Flite - close out = 550 bucks

upgrades -

Juicy 5 brakes $70 bucks (TGR), sold the new BB5s for $40 so + $30
80mm Redline stem (Craigslist) $20 bucks
Truvative Stylo Cranks $120 (Jenson Closeout) 
BBG Bashguard $20
Salsa 19th tooth Cog $20 bucks
Ghetto Rim strips = free at your local dumpster
Hutchison Toro Tubeless (rear tire) $30
Maxxis Ardent (front tire) $ 35
Rockshox Reba with poplock $125 bucks
Ergon GX1 Grips $30
Titec barends $20

total cost of build thus far = $1000. the bike is super fun albeit not race light. I have won SS races on it before when the tides align and have ridden it 1000s of miles since I bought it last year. Its goes quicker than the 27lb weight would suggest, is ultra reliable(one chain break, and one flat since I switched it to tubeless), nimble fun, ride technical terrain and overall cheapish fun. Even if I get a lighter Carbon SS to race on I am not getting rid of this bike.

Soon to come are maxle lowers for the Reba, XT cranks(from another bike I own) and a Hope Pro 2/stans Arch wheelset. should get the weight sub 25lb.

on the way to a great TT finish.


----------



## manual63 (Nov 5, 2006)

- f-bom Wirth frame (4130 double butted Chromoly)
- Changed fork to a Rock Shox Pike 95 - 140mm
- Race Face Evolve crank
- Time Z pedals
- Velocity Blunt rear Stan's Flow front (waiting on QR XC fork for matching wheel to fit)
- Thomson 50mm stem
- Truvativ Hussefelt 27" wide bars (love wide bars, even on an XC bike)
- Surly ss disc rear hub Dimension 20mm thru front hub
- Small Block 8 26 x 2.35 tires
- It's all good and a lot of fun!

No idea how much it all costs since it's parts from all over. U.S. manufactured f-bom Wirth frames will cost about $850 and will be available late Sept. You will be able to run them geared or single.


----------



## Too_Fast_46 (Apr 16, 2011)

*My Own Special Blend*

Crappy picture, but I'm excited cause I just finished maintenance/detailing.

Sette Reken XL frame
Manitou Minute Expert
Sun Ryhno Lite rims on Deore hubs
Truvativ Five D crankset
Sram X.9 shifters and derailleur
Avid BB7's with SD7 levers and Jagwire cables
Oval Concept Stem, Ritchey bars, and Truvativ Stylo seatpost
WTB Weirwolf front and Conti Race King rear

$1100 later and I'm plenty satitsfied. Time to save for a 29er.


----------



## torreyaz (Jul 17, 2011)

2012 Felt Nine


----------



## bradystoff (Jun 1, 2011)

Gsromich said:


> Heres my 2010 wahoo disc with a recon race fork, x7- drivetrain, and bb7s. the only parts stock are the cranks, bars, stem, seatpost and seat. I just put on the gold rims today. I figured it could use some bling  It started as a $650 bike but with upgrades it is worth well more.


i like those gold rims alot .though about getting a pair just like them for my good bike if there the ones im thinking arent they sun equallizers with the disc jockey hubs i think those might be the best bargain in wheelsets u can buy.there great.there nice and stiff,they hold up to 3 and 4' drops with no probs.just a great wheel they look bad azz too :thumbsup:


----------



## bradystoff (Jun 1, 2011)

torreyaz said:


> 2012
> 
> just out of curiosity how much do the frames run nothing to do with whats posted were or any goofy **** like that just wondering if they went down any is it the niner (brand)when they first came out i wanted one but the price was up there and the craze hadent kicked off yet so i decided against it and got a diff bike wich is absolutly amazing but unfortunatly i canot post it here cause it exceds the limits to this topic lol


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

da1top_dog said:


> waiting on the mailman.hope to ride by the weekend. $1500 to ride ol sckool ti


Another Airborne, very nice looking.
Have fun with it, best bike I have ever owned.:thumbsup:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

vaelin said:


> Just got back from it's maiden voyage on my local XC loop:
> 
> eBay carbon hardtail frame, 17" ~300
> SID RLT Ti ~650
> ...


Nice selection of Zokes in the back-ground
What models are they?


----------



## KVW (Aug 11, 2011)

I guess I'll be the first bastard child to post a motobecane in this thread.

Here's my Ti Fantom. 1700 bucks - specs are on BD's website. Although I may have crested the 2k mark with the recent addition of my dropper seatpost.  But I love that thing, it's a must-have in my book. :thumbsup:


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Started life as a 2001 Kona Caldera, but scored a nice Ti King Kahuna frame after finding a cracked head tube on the Caldera and swapped components.


----------



## Gary H (Dec 16, 2006)

Hard tail and hard nose.


----------



## ghettocop (Jul 26, 2011)

Nice bikes everyone.


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

desertred said:


> Started life as a 2001 Kona Caldera, but scored a nice Ti King Kahuna frame after finding a cracked head tube on the Caldera and swapped components.


Nice ride, I see you have a Zoke X-fly on the front, great fork, I finally blew mine
up after it took a 4 ft drop with me on it.:thumbsup:


----------



## desertred (Jun 9, 2010)

Its actually the Z5 that came on the Caldera. I keep thinking I want to upgrade to something lighter, but like the Energizer bunny, it keeps going and going. Plus, upgrade options are getting slim without redoing wheels, etc (have V brakes).


----------



## Reidoo (Nov 21, 2010)

Gary Fisher Mamba 2011 -- Great Bike


----------



## tyler71385 (Jun 8, 2011)

*Bike Gloat*

Here's my upgrade from my 2007 Spec. Hardrock Sport. Haven't been able to ride it except up the street & back. Hoping to be able to take it to Oak Mountain today if it doesn't rain!! (It's been blue skies & 68deg everyday this week. Guess what it's supposed to do after work today? :madman:

This is a 2011 Model I got a great deal from LBS being that I bought before year end & it was last year's model. :thumbsup:


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Under 2000.00 with new stuff. Headset and fork just installed and after
alot of thought I think a Chris King bottom bracket and that's it.


----------



## ablation (Nov 28, 2011)

2012 Trek 6000 - 26"


----------



## Fluidworks (Oct 3, 2008)

tyler71385 said:


> Here's my upgrade from my 2007 Spec. Hardrock Sport. Haven't been able to ride it except up the street & back. Hoping to be able to take it to Oak Mountain today if it doesn't rain!! (It's been blue skies & 68deg everyday this week. Guess what it's supposed to do after work today? :madman:
> 
> This is a 2011 Model I got a great deal from LBS being that I bought before year end & it was last year's model. :thumbsup:


X-Caliber?


----------



## whphel (Jan 1, 2012)

Here is my new one, looking forward to puting it through its paces if it would stop snowing. Kona Kahuna no mods yet figured I would ride it the way it is until I screw it up or some thing breaks. 1k cash even out the door tax and all. I love it so far.


----------



## roblee (Sep 26, 2011)




----------



## tyler71385 (Jun 8, 2011)

Fluidworks said:


> X-Caliber?


For sure. :thumbsup: This is the best climbing/xc bike I've ever ridden. I'm so much more confident on this thing than I ever was on my other one. The Reba fork make a huge difference over that pogo stick I used to have.


----------



## edubfromktown (Sep 7, 2010)

$420 2009 Fuji Tahoe SL- stock build with SRAM X9 shifting/ Juicy 7 braking
$365 Used Stan's 355 Wheelset with Chris King ISO hubs
$150 Two Racing Ralph's + rim tape and Stan's goo
$58 Shimano Deore LX crankset
$48 Used XTR M960 12-34t cassette
$30 New XTR chain
$10 Used Stem
$7 New Performance seat clamp
Used 160mm front brake rotor (free)
Used Selle Italia C2 gel flow Seat (free)

Cost $1088.00
Sold old wheelset for $100.00

Total cost $988.00

Weight: 25.13 pounds


----------



## bradystoff (Jun 1, 2011)

*f-n sweet*



Gary H said:


> Hard tail and hard nose.


love it this thing is bad ass i have been looking into voodoo but cant pull the trigger yet havent heard enough good stuff to convince myself i need one i just got done building a nukeproof and i might get in trouble posting it here its full sramm xx with my first set of tubless tires i went mavic the only thing i dont like is the hayes carbon strokers no edjustment just no good at all it has 203 mm rotors with dog **** calipers lol im going back to bb7's on a 5000 bike its goofy but tey seem the best for maintanence and durability and if u break one wich i often do its like 60 bucks to fix it i do love youre rig though man and i love the color cordination thats a big factor for my rides as well i build custom bikes and have a small shop any input u could give on your frame would be apreciated i just havent heard much about them ride quality,overall finish,durability,stiffness,geometry thanks


----------



## kray (Feb 3, 2009)

Here are some pictures of my wife and I from our ride today. It was her first time to ever go mountain biking. I bought both of our bikes at the same time, with shimano SPD M520 pedals for mine, Bontrager MTB Race shoes, a helmet for each of us, and the water bottle cages for $1967 out the door. The MSRP on my bike is $1150 and hers is about $650, so I paid for the bikes plus tax and got everything else for free.

2012 Trek Cobia 29er









2012 Trek Marlin WSD 29er


----------



## Solo Bellimino (Feb 19, 2011)

My Rocky Mountain Vapor trailed out with 1x8 
120mm 20mm ta Recon Race fork with remote
Deore drive train
Deore M595 brake set
180mm/160mm Deore XT rotors
Mavic xm 317 wheelset/Nevegal stick e/DTC tires
Race Face Deus seatpost and handle bar
Since this picture, the bike now sports a Race Face Evolve 70mm stem and Shimano M530 SPD.










The Access 29r rigid 1x9 
Future plans are 1x10 Deore XT group and suspension fork.


----------



## FelixUnger (Dec 28, 2011)

*Car hit house, I bought a bike*

There is a nice network of trails just a little over a mile from my house (Robinson's Woods) and with the low snow year here in Maine, I thought a lot about buying a mountain bike. Before Christmas the roads were icy and while I was at work a woman lost control of her car and hit my house. Some vinyl siding damage and some damage to sheetrock (cracks) inside my house and BAM a check for $1,215 for damages. I can do my own mudding and painting and replace the vinyl so money was there to buy a bike.

I actually started looking into buying a bike late in the Fall. Thought a single speed 29er would be the type of simple bike I would want to ride. Talking with one of the owners of Allspeed Bicycle, he recommended against it as a single speed puts more stress on the knees even with short climbs. So then I started looking at craigslist to see what was there-not impressed in the month I looked in Maine and NH. And then the car hit the house.

Lots of info on here went into my decision making.

So this is what I will have at the end of the day for $1,240. Everything was bought new except for the saddle which was hanging around. Most of it came from a scatch and dent from BikieIsland:

18 inch Motobecane Fantom HT with a RockShock Recon 351 Fork
BWW Pure XCR hub and rims with Champion 2.0 spokes and brass nipples, WTB Wolverine 2.1 Tires F/R, Stan's Standard Kit Tubeless Tire/Rim Conversion Kit
Backup wheels with Shimano HG cassette, WTB XC SpeedDisc rims, db stainless spokes and Panaracer FireXC PRO 26x2.1
Shimano XT shifters, XT FD, XTR RD, LX Crank, XT 785 pedals, Shimano BB, SRAM PG990 Cassette
Avid Elixir CR brakes with G3 Cleanswipe Rotors
Ritchey seatpost, stem, and bar with WTB grips and WTB Shadow V seat on NiCr rails

Bike is up on the trainer and I am dialing in the fit.

I will post photos once the wheels arrive,


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Front tire is a Kenda Nevegal 2.35 and the rear is a Kenda Small Block 8 2.35. The cables I am running are Jagwire. I got the hyper kit which includes 2 cables and more than enough housing. Also comes in many different colors too. I got them from my local shop but you can find them online, pricepoint, amazon, ebay, etc.


thanks for the info, what about the wheels/rims what kind are they? Or did you do a custom paint job on them?


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

TXRR said:


> thanks for the info, what about the wheels/rims what kind are they? Or did you do a custom paint job on them?


Green Velocity Blunt rims laced to white Redline disc hubs


----------



## TXRR (Jan 14, 2012)

sasquatch rides a SS said:


> Green Velocity Blunt rims laced to white Redline disc hubs


Thank you very much

TxRR


----------



## Too_Fast_46 (Apr 16, 2011)

*Repeat: New Paint*

I posted mine up before, but with the cold weather and poor conditions for snowboarding, I've had a little extra time on my hands. So, green rims it is.


----------



## kragu (Jun 14, 2011)

Updated from post #80.


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

This started life as a trek 4900. The only thing left is the Psylo Uturn. Head tube sticker I got on a little off kilter. Need to have it remade. The bike was named after me in a comparison to my riding buddies


----------



## bradystoff (Jun 1, 2011)

trodaq said:


> This started life as a trek 4900. The only thing left is the Psylo Uturn. Head tube sticker I got on a little off kilter. Need to have it remade. The bike was named after me in a comparison to my riding buddies


dude thats actualy a ****ing sick bike i like the style and straight coloring patters not to much but all blends well i build custom bikes for a living and restoratios as well and that is actualy pretty dam tight dude not what i was expecting to see when u said trek 4900 i love it the headbadge doesnt honestly look bad i see its off but not all that bad it deff doesnt stick out and "say o my look at that what an idiot who put that on"if it was me as aposed to taking it off and having a newone aplied and made i was get another specialized s thats reversed for the other side and put the s on the other side of it as well jst pust it facing the n as aposed to the normal wat like the other one i think it would be cool or possibly a b for specia lneedz bike or bike kind of like youre own bike co logo ya i would go with the b for sure it would even it up and fill in the hole headtube and the explanation to its meaning wouldnt sound goofy at all it would look
cool as hell and it would make it sound like u have ur own bike line the snb co. better get that **** registered and pattent the name quick bro lol i would do that onestly though add a bdrop it down the same level as the s i like it alot nice work man shes a beuty i am almost done with my new fuek ex 8 6400 later im waiting on the wheels from the wheelsmith and shes done i have done everything u could posibly think off to it wait till u see it its so beutiful i just got done changing 47 steel bolts with titanium bolts all colored just the bolts took a poud and a quarter off the bikes weight ill send u picks hopefully real soon when shes all in her glory its the bike ive always dreamed of and i finaly have worked my way up there im in love with my own bike lol

:thumbsup:


----------



## bradystoff (Jun 1, 2011)

roblee said:


>


nice bike bro!!classic example of what i tell everyone,u dont need all the flash and fanct parts to have a noce bike and this is what i mean looks nice and simple but bad at the same time i like it alot nice selection of componants!very smart choices for quality on a budget.im an xfusion fan and always have been so i hope u like that i have had great luck with all there forks expeciay the velvet.this year well 2013 there coming out with a kashima type caoting on them all with 38 mm lowers as aposed to the 32 in the past to stiffen them up.but the weight is still down there and so is the price.fox better step the game up because x fusion is coming up to play with the big boys and for the price there name will grow quick.love thbike very wise choices in componants all good tried and true very reliable likes like a fun rig to ride if x fusion would come out with a dual crown fork they would explode as a company and they say its in the making and will be out soon then watch how may people are ridding x lol its killer stuff and feather light


----------



## trodaq (Jun 11, 2011)

bradystoff said:


> dude thats actualy a ****ing sick bike i like the style and straight coloring patters not to much but all blends well i build custom bikes for a living and restoratios as well and that is actualy pretty dam tight dude not what i was expecting to see when u said trek 4900 i love it the headbadge doesnt honestly look bad i see its off but not all that bad it deff doesnt stick out and "say o my look at that what an idiot who put that on"if it was me as aposed to taking it off and having a newone aplied and made i was get another specialized s thats reversed for the other side and put the s on the other side of it as well jst pust it facing the n as aposed to the normal wat like the other one i think it would be cool or possibly a b for specia lneedz bike or bike kind of like youre own bike co logo ya i would go with the b for sure it would even it up and fill in the hole headtube and the explanation to its meaning wouldnt sound goofy at all it would look
> cool as hell and it would make it sound like u have ur own bike line the snb co. better get that **** registered and pattent the name quick bro lol i would do that onestly though add a bdrop it down the same level as the s i like it alot nice work man shes a beuty i am almost done with my new fuek ex 8 6400 later im waiting on the wheels from the wheelsmith and shes done i have done everything u could posibly think off to it wait till u see it its so beutiful i just got done changing 47 steel bolts with titanium bolts all colored just the bolts took a poud and a quarter off the bikes weight ill send u picks hopefully real soon when shes all in her glory its the bike ive always dreamed of and i finaly have worked my way up there im in love with my own bike lol
> 
> :thumbsup:


 I appreciate the positive words. I like to keep them so they look like they could have come from a factory or shop. Frame is a Fleaby CF, advertised as a Giant. As it sits its right around 24lbs. At some point Im gonna switch out the fork with either a sid or an R7 I need to find a black one. Fork swap should put me in the 22's.
Ill be keepin an eye out on this thread. Get those pics posted up.


----------



## jeffgothro (Mar 10, 2007)

97 G.T. Lightning

Frame: 1997 G.T. Lightning 3Al/ 2.5V titanuim
Fork: Rock Shox SID XC
Handlebar: Titanium 25.4mm clamp
Stem: Titanium 25.4 clamp 
Headset: Chris King NoTheadSet 1-1/8
BB: RaceFace LP 73mm
Crank: RaceFace Turbine LP 175mm
Ring: Plate Specialties 24/34/44
Pedals: Answer Rove sealed cartridge
Chain: Dura-Ace
Seat Clamp: Generic
Saddle: WTB Pure V Team, leather-titanium
Seatpost: Thomson Elite 27.2 
Skewers: Shimano
Front Hub: Shimano XT
Rear Hub: Shimano XT 
Cassette: Shimano XT 11-32 (9v)
Shifters: Shimano XTR
Brakes: Shimano XTR V brakes 
Brake lever: Shimano XTR
Rear Derailure: Shimano XTR
Front Derailure: Shimano XT
Cables: Shimano XTR
Rim: Mavic 517
Spoke: DT Swiss Competition
Tires: Panaracer Fire XC Pro


----------



## Loudviking (Oct 23, 2011)

Nice GT, Ti is forever and it looks like it's in great shape.
Nice job.


----------



## specialized125 (Feb 26, 2012)

Nice bikes! mines almost finished ; )


----------



## AndrwSwitch (Nov 8, 2007)

Repost, since I first posted mine way back in post #1.

Since then, I've replaced the suspension fork, wheels and tires. No matter how much I try to be disciplined about it, I think we all think that we're really better riders, and it's just one tire away. The suspension fork was legitimately dead. QBP offered to send it back to me for $20 or throw it out for free. The old rear hub is on its way to a second life as part of a rear wheel for my commuter.


March '12 001 by Andrew183, on Flickr


March '12 002 by Andrew183, on Flickr

So if anyone thinks, when I say they don't need a FS, that I'm secretly riding some blinged out carbon fiber double-boinger wonderbike... Nope. This is it. I've demoed those bikes, and actually if I could afford it, I'd be getting the blinged out carbon fiber wonder hardtail.


----------



## virus (Apr 1, 2012)

*Upgraded 2011 Specialized Hardrock "Wasp"*

Upgrades:

2012 Fox 32 Float 100mm RLC FIT Kashima 9mm QR non-taper
Shimano M-486 hydro brakes
Bontrager water bottle cage 
Zoom handlebar

The rest are stock, so far.


----------



## sasquatch rides a SS (Dec 27, 2010)

My most-recent upgrades unclude building up a new SLX rear hub to my old rim and converting my wheelset to tubeless. So far I am enjoying to Surly framset so much more than my old Giant conversion.


----------



## Nubster (May 15, 2009)

2009 Specialized RockHopper 29er

Manitou Drake 20mm TA
MTX 33's laced to Hope Pro 2 hubs
BB7 brakes
Avid Speed Dial 7 Levers
Thomson stem
X9 shifters
X9 rear derailleur
X5 front derailleur
Specialized Avatar saddle
Time Alium peddles
Ergon grips

That might have me over the $2000 mark...

Other bike:

Siren John Henry frame
Cane Creek 100 headset



















That alone has me in the $1000-2000 category


----------



## epl108 (Mar 15, 2012)

*whacky fork*



mimi1885 said:


> Merlin ti frame I picked up the frame from my friends and just throw on parts I have at home so it didn't really cost me any extra beside the frame.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


whacky fork


----------



## kwxvii (Jun 29, 2010)

*2012 Diamondback Sport*








Hayes Stroker Ryde Hydros
Shimano SLX F/D and R/D (2x9)
Shimano Deore shifters
X-Fusion Slide 29
Shimano MT-55 29 wheelset
KS ETen dropper post
Bontrager saddle
Race Face Ride cranks
Race Face Evolve AM stem (60mm)
Race Face Respond handlebar
Race Face Strafe grips
Race Face spacers and stem caps
Race Face mud crutch
Diamondback DB Sound Sealed Alloy Pedals (will soon be changed to Deity Compounds)
VeeRubber Mission 2.4 rear Bontrager XR4 2.35 front 
(will soon be replaced by Chunky Monkey 2.4 in front and the Bonty moved to the rear)


----------



## skewe (Sep 30, 2010)

See more pics

Upgrades
◦Fork RockShox Revelation Team 150MM - link
◦Rims Easton Havoc DH WheelSet 32mm
◦Hubs Easton 6 bolt, 28 hole
◦Tires Schwalbe Rocket Ron UST, 26 x 2.1
◦Pedals CrankBrother Candy Clipless
◦Seatpost Thomson Elite, 31.6mm


----------



## ZmyDust (May 13, 2011)

I'll play.. maybe I'll start a thread called "Post your Mail Order Bikes between 1-2k Pics taken with an iPhone" :thumbsup:

Motobecane Fantom Pro X9 29... $1,099 on the big BD


----------



## Jmult (Oct 19, 2013)

*Emd*









My EMD, Since picture I have upgraded the handlebars and stem....


----------

